

Every time you use CSS, you're doing Aspect-Oriented Programming - jonnytran
http://plpatterns.com/post/482063133/every-time-you-use-css-youre-doing-aspect-oriented

======
sosuke
Awesome! Another buzzword bingo card to put in my resume: "Proficient in
Aspect-Oriented HTML/CSS Programming"

------
kalid
I thought this was a great analogy. One of my favorite teaching techniques is
to introduce a new concept as a variation of something you know, vs.
presenting it in an vacuum.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I had the hardest time trying to grok Lisp in any capacity until I read a
great essay that explained it in terms of XML.
<http://www.defmacro.org/ramblings/lisp.html>

~~~
mahmud
Some say XML is Lisp in drag. I think it's more like a fat-suit.

------
mortenjorck
Are there any general-purpose languages that actually follow an aspect-
oriented paradigm? Would such a language even be possible or desirable?

~~~
amatriain
The Spring Framework for Java is supposed to have pretty good support for AOP
in Java.

I haven't used that particular feature of Spring so I can't vouch for it, but
Spring is generally excellent so I expect no less from this.

~~~
fforw
Spring has support for both container based aspect, which applies to the beans
under spring's control and "real" AOP based on AspectJ.

------
Flemlord
Gray on black, eh? Great place to plug Readability:

<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

------
jared314
So, AOP is applying a function (CSS styles) to objects in a graph (DOM), all
selected by a query (CSS selectors)?

~~~
achille
"applying a function to objects in a graph" implies something like:
bold(element) and center(element) which yields:

    
    
        <bold><foo /><bar /></bold>
        <center><baz /></center>

CSS Selectors can be applied a number of ways (id, class name, parent class
name etc) And they can be modified without touching the source HTML.

But yeah, that's what AOP is: You specify a function that can be dynamically
applied to various pointcuts.

------
fforw
It's more like Aspect-Oriented Styling, because CSS is seriously lacking
programming constructs. No variables, loops, conditions etc.

------
vdm
What about JQuery, which uses CSS selectors everywhere?

